# Color Hair?



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

What color is your hair?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I have brown hair.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Brown when I have some.

MAD


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

black


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

MAD piranhas said:


> Brown when I have some.
> 
> MAD


 lol, same here.
wes


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Same as Pking & Mad.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

red turning gray


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Brown turning gray.


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

Brown but soon to be deep purple if I can ever find a suitable dye


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

It is alburn but mostly brown if you want to get technical.


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

Blonde.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> pcrose Posted on Mar 30 2003, 05:49 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> It is alburn but mostly brown if you want to get technical.


 I'm not even going to ask for explanation!

Mine (if you haven't seen it already) is nearly white (but mostly peppery).


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

Mine's dark brown, almost black. Was going to bleach it and dye it bright ass yellow once...now I can't remember why I would want ot do such a thing.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im blonde...but for some odd reason in pictures...it turns out a deep red color


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Blacker than the blackest night.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Brown. 
Every once in a while I dye it black with a blueish (sp?) hue, though, just for fun.....


----------



## Snap (Mar 30, 2003)

My'ns drk brown/black


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

Brown


----------



## sick_twistedness (Mar 16, 2003)

Reddish black...chick that dyes it says its "Fire Red" whatever that means


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Dark brown!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Mine is black... thats it, just black and nothing.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i voted other as it is black with grey sides and about 2mm long and never gets past 4mm long
dixon


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Mine is beach blonde from over exposure to the sun


----------

